# siamese



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

I have 4 siamese does, 2 satin, 1 long haired and 1 short haired/standard coat, sadly i do not have a siamese buck  , i wonder what would be the best buck to put to them to produce more siamese, even if it were to take a few generations. i have bucks in just about every colour except siamese! i hope someone can help i still can't get my head around mouse genetics.


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

looking through other posts to see if i can find some suggestions. what color do your best bucks carry?


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

viewtopic.php?f=25&t=12548&hilit=siamese+breed

check this thread. mousebreeder suggests breeding to a black or an albino (PEW), and breeding a son back to the mother. (or one of the other does in your case)

hope that helps


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

I would use black to help darken the points. If you can find it many breeders have black that also carry Siamese. Just ask around!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

thank you i think i will try with the black buck as he is a very good quality chap.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

yep def go with black, put him to any to get black carrying Siamese then use him to all to get siam and black carrying siam.

if you buck carrys a c dilute I'd only keep a black son as if you keep a diluted son you will have to Waite unroll his babies fur up to see if they got his siam gene or his other c gene, where as if you keep a black son you can tell by eye colour who is going to be what.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

he only carries black and is black, nothing else in there!
thanks for your help.


----------

